# W-LAN Konfiguration (2 Allnet Geräte)



## danielweyer (6. April 2005)

Hi,

also ich habe einmal den Allnet 0277 den ich über Kabel an meinen Client 1 Stopfe. 
Dann hab ich den AP Allnet 0275 der an dem anderem Rechner hängt. 

IPs habe ich alle manuell vergeben, das mit automatisch klappt auch nicht.

Bis jetzt hatte ich ein Mal Verbindung aber ich bekomme das nicht mehr hin.

Muss ich eventuell den Standardgateway oder DNS Server eingeben, wenn ja wo? 
Was für Einstellungen muss ich am jeweiligem Gerät vornehmen ?

Daniel

PS: 
IPS sind alle gleich (natürlich bis auf die letzten 3 Ziffern). Der AP und der Router haben ihre eigene IP. Der Router die 1 und der AP die 100. Client 1 am AP hat die 155 und Client 2 am Router die 127. Kanäle sind bei beiden Geräten gleich (1). WEP ist ausgeschaltet. Arbeitsgruppe auch gleich.


----------

